# Glenfarg tunnels and house.



## spacepunk (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello and it's another Spacepunk report.
It was a snowy, cold day as myself and Bro set of in search of the Glenfarg tunnels. These are part of the old railway that used to run via Dundee, Newtyle and various other places. There are loads of old bridges and bits and pieces scattered throughout the area , but these tunnels are perhaps the most solid evidence of that time.

The first tunnel and loads of stuff lying about. Beer cans, fireworks and 2 burnt out cars!
































The second tunnel was longer and darker and scarier.
















And this house was beside the spooky tunnel.














































And this ominous warning!!


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 6, 2008)

ahhhhhhhh not a dreaded CVH  (the engine that is) although the alternators on the wrong side but i guess it could be a sierra one


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 6, 2008)

Thought the back one was an old fiesta and the front one possible a chryslar?


----------



## Neosea (Apr 6, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> Thought the back one was an old fiesta and the front one possible a chryslar?



Vauxhall Nova and Cavalier


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 6, 2008)

They all look the same to me. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## northseawidow (Apr 6, 2008)

so thats where I parked my car!!!! 
only joking - great photos
sue


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, reckon they were used in some raid and abandoned here, or someone was so ashamed of their car.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 7, 2008)

Good pics, like tunnels (preferably looking at other peoples pics of them lol). really like the derelict house next door to them.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## wolfism (Apr 7, 2008)

It's an interesting place, and there were more artefacts until recently - LMS telegraph equipment, and a platelayer's hut. The railway ran from Perth to Edinburgh via Milnathort and Glenfarg, btw, not Dundee - Newtyle, hence the "EGP/70" stencilled on the north tunnel portal. The cars are a Mk.1 Micra, and a Mk.2 Cavalier, as I said in my report (on another forum, tut tut) last year...


----------



## King Al (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice report SP those tunnels look great, like the shot of the old mattres


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 7, 2008)

Cheers for that Wolfism, must of lost 'track' of where I was.

I reckon someone must've held a rave in the tunnel as there were loads of empty tins of lager and tons of empty water bottles.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 7, 2008)

Love the pics of the house, especially the wooden shutter against the brickwork. Nice explore.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 9, 2008)

Just noticed that if you look right at the centre of the second last picture it looks like a figure with a face.


----------

